# New Betta Fins Eroding Away And White Stuff On Side Of Betta By The Eroding Tail



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello, I bought a new betta last Thursday and he was showing signs of getting used to my tank. The first and second day, he was flaring like crazy all over the tank and then he started hiding and he never came out and people told me that he is still trying to get used to my tank. He isn't eating and yesterday morning, I found pin holes in his tail. Someone told me that he got pin holes because he was over flaring so I added 1 Teaspoon Per Gallon Of Aquarium Salt and today I woke up and found white stuff on his tail and on the side of him. Idk If it is Fungus And he is very clamped. The pin holes are gone but he is breathing very heavy and he started to be active today. I have a heater and the temp stays above 78 at all times. Also, this infection thing is eating his fins away! He looks EXACTLY like this Betta here: http://tinyurl.com/betta-fungus
. That betta has an Infection too and my bettas infection looks like that ones and my betta is a Red VT Betta just like that one. I am going to go get some Water Testers tonight and I will post what the Nitrates are, the Nitrites, and Ammonia are. What Meds should I use to cure this? The Only Meds I have at the moment is QuickCure and Maracyn 2. Will any of those work on him? Could my water be too hard? I am using regular water from the sink with Water Conditioner, Some Stuff That adds Beneficial Bacteria to the tank and 1 teaspoon of Aquarium Salt Per gallon to help regrowth


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish I knew what to suggest to help your fish. I'm only up to speed on treating ich. Hopefully someone will come along who can help. I'll PM someone I know who has the answers!


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> I wish I knew what to suggest to help your fish. I'm only up to speed on treating ich. Hopefully someone will come along who can help. I'll PM someone I know who has the answers!


OK, Thanks


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no.... what size tank?


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Romad said:


> Oh no.... what size tank?


It's a 5 gallon Filtered and heated


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like a bacterial infection - probably Columnaris. If you haven't done a water change already within the last few days, do at least 25% change. Remove any charcoal from your filter and treat him with Maracyn 2.

Ideally, you should use Maracyn and Maracyn 2 together for the spectrum of pos. & neg. bacteria. If it were me, I'd treat him with the Maracyn 2 until you can get the other. I don't have any experience with QuickCure so can't speak for that.

Keep us posted on how it goes. I've got one of my own little guys battling some type of bacteria too this week (groan). I'm using Furan-2 bc it works the same as the Maracyn combos but I couldn't find Maracyn in stock and didn't want to wait for a shipment of it.

Good luck. Hope your lil guy is ok.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Romad said:


> Looks like a bacterial infection - probably Columnaris. If you haven't done a water change already within the last few days, do at least 25% change. Remove any charcoal from your filter and treat him with Maracyn 2.
> 
> Ideally, you should use Maracyn and Maracyn 2 together for the spectrum of pos. & neg. bacteria. If it were me, I'd treat him with the Maracyn 2 until you can get the other. I don't have any experience with QuickCure so can't speak for that.
> 
> ...


OK, Thanks. I will try to do a water change tomorrow when I have time. I put some Maracyn 2 in his tank around 3:00 PM Eastern Time and he has 1 Teaspoon Of Aquarium Salt Per Gallon in his tank. I bought a water tester today. I will test the water tomorrow too. I have no idea when I could get the Maracyn, but I hope the Maracyn 2 will help fight it off. QuickCure gets rid of Protozoan Parasites and Ick. I have no Idea how he got this! Maybe he was a weak stressed fish when I got him.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It's hard to tell. The best thing you can do is treat per the package directions and change the water frequently as well (be sure to follow the package directions for how much water to change tho. - you don't want to lose meds. in the process).

Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i agree with romad


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Romad said:


> It's hard to tell. The best thing you can do is treat per the package directions and change the water frequently as well (be sure to follow the package directions for how much water to change tho. - you don't want to lose meds. in the process).
> 
> Crossing fingers for you.


Hey, This is an update on hos he is doing. This little disease gets him over night. This disease is like ripping him apart. Parts of his find agre really clear and falling apart over night. I have no idea what he has but the Maracyn 2 is not working at all. He has gotten worse over night. I tested my water and everything is fine. I have a feeling he will go in this week because this is progressing RAPIDLY. He is not eating and he is still breathing very heavy. When he dies, I will probably end up just buying some Tropical Fish and not bettas.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> i agree with romad


Hey, This is an update on hos he is doing. This little disease gets him over night. This disease is like ripping him apart. Parts of his find agre really clear and falling apart over night. I have no idea what he has but the Maracyn 2 is not working at all. He has gotten worse over night. I tested my water and everything is fine. I have a feeling he will go in this week because this is progressing RAPIDLY. He is not eating and he is still breathing very heavy. When he dies, I will probably end up just buying some Tropical Fish and not bettas.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. 

Do you have a good tropical fish store near you? If you can bring a picture (or the fish) in to them they might be able to diagnose what he has and treat it accordingly. You should probably bring in a water sample from the tank too.

I had to do the same a few weeks back bc I have one male also in a 5 gal who keeps getting the same symptoms over and over despite everything I've been treating him with.

They gave me a sulphur based med. which treats gram-positive & gram-negative bacterias - similar to the Maracyn combo. As for Maracyn 2, I really don't know if using it without the other is effective for what your guy has but figured it was better than nothing. 

I hope you can save your buddy.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i agree, take him to the store and see if they can help identify exactly what this is


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have some very Terrible News. My betta died today when I was at school. His tail was just getting worse and worse. Maybe he was free for a reason. My water was fine so idk how he could have gotten sick because of my water. I think he was a weak fish to begin with. I am going to start over again with some Tropicals such as Guppies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your betta!! I know you tried very hard to help him get well. He was a lucky fish to have someone who cared about him so much.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm so sorry about your betta!! I know you tried very hard to help him get well. He was a lucky fish to have someone who cared about him so much.


 
Yeah, I tried treating him with Maracyn 2 that was recommended and it did no good. I think he was weak to start out with which was probably why he was free. I am thinking about starting a 5 gallon with Mollies and Guppies. How does that sound?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Sounds good to me.


Would the Male Guppies be fine in a 5 gallon with a Power Filter? Will they get sucked up? My Aunt told me that I could keep 3 Guppies with 2 Mollies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure how many you can keep in a 5 gallon or about a filter. Someone else will have to tell you.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm not sure how many you can keep in a 5 gallon or about a filter. Someone else will have to tell you.


 
OK. I was just wondering because Guppies are pretty small so I was just wondering. I think that 3 Guppies and 2 Mollies would be fine because they are smaller fish and they are peacefull. My aunt is really good with Tropical Fish too.


----------

